# Tuskeegee P-51



## jlspec (Dec 29, 1999)

Was the red tail and other trim on the Tuskeegee P-51s flat insigna red or glossy
Thanks


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

Not sure but think that most of the older war birds were not glossy to make them harder to spot in the sky I know that the WWI ones were that way for sure but not sure about the WWII ones I know All the real ones ive seen that are restored the proper way have been flat painted


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

These are photos of a restoration, but from other research I have done, a bright glossy finish was common on most P-51's of the Tuskegee Airmen. 

http://www.mustangone.com/gathering/Lee_Ina01.jpg
http://www.mustangone.com/gathering/P-51C Mar.01.006.jpg

For my 1:72 Academy kit, I used Testor's Guards Red and Bright Yellow enamels with Dark Green flat for the anti-glare.










Google image search for "Ina the Macon Belle", "P-51C", and "Tuskegee Airmen". If you want to know some really great history, look up Lee "Buddy" Archer, the only recognized ace of the Tuskegees.


----------

